# MIUI 5.4 MMS fix for uscellular



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

If you have ran the latest build of MIUI on the samsung mesmerize and have found that the MMS is not working, than here is a fix for you. I have spent many many hours, and hours upon days trying to fix this, and i now can share my fix with all of you good people!!

The fix is simple

1. go to tools folder, open voice dialer and speak "Open APNs"
2.select Open APNs
3.you should see a apn named verizon, and to the left of it a orange checkbox, check this.
4. click the arrow to the right of the apn and change the settings as follows. If i do not list a field, then do not change it. (NOTE: case sensitive)

Name: USCC
Port: 80
Username: "[email protected]" <-----without quotes
pass: yourMSID
MMSC: "http://mmsc1.uscc.net/mmsc/MMS" <-- without quotes

you can find your MSID in settings < About phone < status under the MIN field.

so far this has permeantly fixed my problem, and i am curious as to see if anyone else has had this problem and if it works for them as well so it can be implemented into the next build as to minimize problems, i know it sure was a hassle for me.


----------



## cubinzeen (Jun 2, 2012)

I was having the same problem! I don't know how you managed to figure this out but THANKS!!!


----------



## rzdw92 (May 2, 2012)

Awesome, this fixed it for me too (both sending and receiving MMS). Previously, I had the settings for USCC but kept trying to enter it as a New APN, which the settings GUI refused to add. Modifying the existing APN works!

Thanks.


----------



## alaindesjardins (Sep 19, 2011)

I had nothing listed under APNs, so I hit reset to default and made the changes. Verizon was however, not listed under MMS... is it not supposed to be? I tried sending MMS and it didn't work but I am rebooting my phone and going to test it again to see if it works.


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

wow, im glad i was able to help someone!  made my day fellas!


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

if verizon isnt listed under your apns, i would try creating a new one, just google what the apn settings are for us cellular


----------

